# Detail Covers



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

What do you guys/gals wear as your detail cover? What do you prefer and why????


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Regulation cover or the winter cap is all that is authorized, no ball caps.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Richard,

You know damn well as a professional I ALWAYS wear my regular uniform cap (garrison?) The one time I wore a ballcap with my Fatigues during the springtime W. Union Street downpour, Your Chief drove by and GLARED at me. My nuts went up into my tummy and I blushed beet-red!!!!
 

Seriously,
I feel if we don't look and act professional at detail sites, it makes it easier for the media to take them away!

You **** wearing ballcaps might as well just sit in your car with the strobes going!
:roll:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah-sometimes I look at the Ballcap folks and wish I was able to join 'em. But I gotta say-the regular Dept. cover looks much more professional..... 8)


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

How about speedo caps? Nothing caps off a good detail like some tight latex :lol: J/k....I have to agree, I am not a cop yet, but I think MPD hits it on the head with the media....I can't tell you how many times a week the local paper has comments by residents complaining about detail cops, can you imagine if they had more ammo to use in their little speak out articles.....god help them.


----------



## capefiveo (Oct 19, 2003)

My department allows the ball caps on details as well as patrol. I'm of the belief that ball caps are for ball players not police officers. They're unprofessional and you won't see me wearing one on patrol, because of command presense issues. Maybe I've eaten too many lead paint chips as a child, but a 5 or 8 point cover speaks volumes with the general public and the dirt bags, opposed to a baseball cap.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2004)

There's no choice for the MSP. It's the garrison cover in the winter and the campaign cover in the summer. No baseball hats, scally caps, visors, do-rags, bandanas, t-shirts, bike shorts, bermuda shorts, funky black sneakers, loafers, etc, etc.............. We're boring, but we're all the same.

Guinness2429


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Guinness2429 said:


> There's no choice for the MSP. It's the garrison cover in the winter and the campaign cover in the summer. No baseball hats, scally caps, visors, do-rags, bandanas, t-shirts, bike shorts, bermuda shorts, funky black sneakers, loafers, etc, etc.............. We're boring, but we're all the same.
> 
> Guinness2429


Yeah I hear ya Dude!
If you join NEMLEC you can wear Fishnet hosiery and undies!, and they'll buy em with grant money!
:lol:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I wear a ball cap, and BDU uniform on details, I don't see what the big deal is. Ball cap with the regular uniform is definatly bad, they used to make us wear ball caps with the regular uniform in two vineyard towns I worked for, I hated it. The 5/8 polint hats are ugly as hell. The hat MSP wears in the winter is sharp as hell.


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

MACOP:

I think the Vineyard made specials wear the ballcaps so they could tell when it was a special going 110 down Edgartown-West Tisbury road in a stolen Echo unit or a regular....thanl God Tisbury went to French blue shirts, I heard they had Silver Tan shirts and navy blue pants. I've seen some pretty scary pictures from the old days. we got rid of the gray cruisers with the plain blue stripe and lettering. Check out the new graphics in the gallery. Stay safe.

On the detail subject, how many of you wear some version of a traffic glove? White, orange, lime green, etc. Required or Officer's choice?

I wear white or green gloves when I have the orange reversible on and white or orange gloves when I wear green vest/straps/jacket. I might look like an "Umpa Lumpa" (From Charlie and the Chocolate Factory) but motorists have commented numerous times that the gloves allow them to see the hand motions much easier. Also, I contrast the gloves with the vest or jacket so that they stand out and don't blend into my profile.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2004)

*getting a tan on details*

Got you all beat, Black BDU or bike shorts with a gray polo with POLICE on the back with an embroidered badge on the front. Black baseball hat with POLICE, and black sneakers. This is detail wear for the summer, it basically mirrors the bike patrol uniform in our town.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2004)

Pajamas were made for bedtime...no matter what the color. :lol: Seriously though, there is a time and a place for all sorts of uniform variations on any police force. Special Ops folks shouldn't be wearing a admin person's attire nor should truck team guys wear bike officer garb. On details, I think some of the local departments are a little ridiculous with the bizarre variety of outer garments I'm witnessed. I've seen mall security guards look sharper than some of these guys. The bike uniform has to go and FAST. I will admit the MSP does go a little overboard at times with the "we all must look alike at all times" mantra, but that's what make us so recognizable. Personally, I think the winter cover is so-so for details, but the campaign cover is great because it keeps the sun out of your face.

As far as NEMLEC unis go, I've got my order in for my French and Electric Blue two piece matching jogging suit for pt-ing with the men. I hope the grant $$ will cover it.

Guinness2429


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

For the winter, we have the "five star" hat, with the sides pinned down. Similar to the State Police winter style hat.
For the summer, we have the campaign cover.
When I'm working details, I do my best to wear the assigned hat, although I must admit I do cheat and break out the baseball hat sometimes. When your working a paving job, and it's about 200 degrees, that campaign hat can give you a nasty headache sometimes :wink: .


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Winter: Winter Uniform w/ 8 Point cover &amp; leather duty belt.

Summer: Option of Summer Uniform w/ 8 Point cover &amp; leather duty belt or Bike Uniform (royal blue polo shirt and blue bike shorts) w/ ball cap &amp; web gear.

I be honest, the traditional police uniform is much more professional looking as well as you get more immediate respect from the general public, but once you go to shorts in the summer you really don't want to climb into the polyester uniform when it's going to be close to 95 during the day.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Wah-fricken'-wah......suck it up and wear a decent uniform, not friggen' lifeguard outfit. I once saw a local department officer on a detail wearing his shorts and polo shirt outfit, wearing his piece in an off-duty pancake holster (no radio, cuffs etc.)....I swear most of the people driving by were confused, they thought he was one of the construction workers or some good samaritan directing traffic! He certainly didn't stand out enough to command the immediate attention of driving public (lemmings that they are), a somewhat dangerous situation when you're trying to stop/direct traffic at a busy intersection.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Killjoy275 said:


> Wah-fricken'-wah......suck it up and wear a decent uniform, not friggen' lifeguard outfit. .


I'm tryin' but, Romney won't make up his mind on the MSP Budget! ](*,)

[/quote]
I once saw a local department officer on a detail wearing his shorts and polo shirt outfit, wearing his piece in an off-duty pancake holster (no radio, cuffs etc.)....I swear most of the people driving by were confused, they thought he was one of the construction workers or some good samaritan directing traffic! He certainly didn't stand out enough to command the immediate attention of driving public (lemmings that they are), a somewhat dangerous situation when you're trying to stop/direct traffic at a busy intersection[/quote]

I will agree w/ you! It's just an option that I sometimes take advantage of!


----------

